# Floor Coating



## JayPayne (Jan 18, 2010)

What type of concrete floor covering would be good to resist metal track machines Machines do not get pulled out and in two much. 

View attachment IMG00031-20090715-1711.jpg


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 23, 2010)

That's a bit hard to figure out since I am not an expert on flooring types...


----------



## siddle (Jun 1, 2011)

Epoxy Flooring can resist metal track machines. Don't you think?


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Sep 22, 2011)

I would use a good epoxy with a urethane topcoat and then put matting under that.  You will scratch it otherwise.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Oct 24, 2011)

The primary purpose is to make your area rugs slip resistant on hardwood or laminate flooring. Some area rugs may have a great look and feel but slide around when placed over top of hardwood floors. Rug pads are made of a special felt that blends the floor covering seamlessly with them floor while preventing it from slipping around.


----------



## danc1206 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd use an Epoxy Resin Floor as well. The only thing is that it can work out to be quite expensive if you use one that is going to last.


----------



## Cruzin90 (Nov 21, 2011)

I disagree, epoxy is not as durable as a urethane and the epoxy may not hold up well to those metal tracks and weight (epoxy does not have good elongation).  Good commercial floors have a urethane topcoat.

So, use either a polyaspartic (a polyurea) or use a spray elastomer from a professional.


----------



## magnetman (Dec 1, 2011)

The only floor coating that will hold up to steel tracks like that is a sand or quartz filled epoxy, troweled down at 1/4" thickness or more. Very expensive and not within the category of DIY in the least. Another option could be a spray applied polyurea floor coating similar to bedliner technology


----------



## localgirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I would recommend something like this: http://www.thegaragedealer.com/Norsk-Stor-6-Pack-Vented-Drain-Tiles-3-Color-Options.html

It's not necessarily going to be mark-resistant, but since it's already textured, it would stay looking good longer.


----------

